# Spring Struggles



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I'm having a heck of a time finding fish this spring! Any info on where to be looking this time of year would be appreciated.

I'm running Tuff Shad and Little Ernie's about 5 feet down, in 5-10 feet of water. (Water temps around 66) This pattern was working great last year this time, but I've only picked up 3 in the past week.

Should I still be trolling shallows? Or are fish moving deeper yet?

Thanks!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I think the fish are just starting to move out on the breaklines , but there has been nothing consistent this spring . It has been a different bite and pattern everytime I have been out . I havent been doing any kind of trolling lately , but casting has been the ticket . But even that has been tough !


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

3 in the past week isnt bad. Trolling hasnt been working well for me this spring its all been casting.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Best Ive done is 3 for 4 by 10;00. Trollin 6-8fow. With the cold spring its takin its time developing. Carp have moved off shore and are all over the surface.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Talked to one guy trolling Tuff Shads and he was picking up fish short lining off humps. Like Aaron said, this spring has got them doing some strange things. We were getting a lot of follows and swipes but no takers while casting one time out. Next time out we trolled and picked up one and 2 the next time. Casting has been the opposite for us and have not produced much. One thing for sure one lake is good one day and another not and the next day it could flip.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Picked up one tonight trolling Tuff Shad. Fish seem randomly scattered...some deep, some shallow. Tonight's was about 13-14 feet of water on a flat. Hope they turn on soon.

Any action on the west end of Rock Spring? (no wake)


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Havent hurd much but did get a couple fish there a month ago.

Were does the time go???????????


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've been skunked three times. This spring has been horrible for me.


----------



## glassbb6646 (Jul 5, 2012)

got my first of the year at alum monday trolling tuff shad 39" its been bad at alum


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Looks like the bite is heating up a bit. I picked up 4 today, including a 44". The problem is that there seems to be no rhyme or reason as to how I'm picking them up. I picked up 2 on a point, 1 in open water, and 1 in about 4 feet of water(which I was in because I wasn't paying attention). It'd be nice if a pattern would set up. I'm not really into driving randomly around the lake.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll take a 4 fish day anytime!  Seriously though, I know what you mean about no program...we need that water temp to get up around 74-75 and it will get good.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Early season musky fishing is often a little crazy and hard to figure out. They may be in three feet of water before 9 am, then they'll move out over twenty feet of water and suspend there till noon, then move back to 9 feet of water...or some different combination thereof.


----------

